# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Retrouvez toutes vos factures en un seul clic avec eFactures.fr

## Mejdi20

*eFactures.fr  
Retrouvez toutes vos factures en un seul clic ! 
*

_ 
eFactures.fr est un service totalement gratuit qui permet de tlcharger et regrouper toutes ses factures lectroniques en un seul endroit.  Cette plateforme web fonctionne grce  un systme automatis capable daller tlcharger les factures  la place de lutilisateur sur tous les services Internet (tlphone, lectricit, etc.). Un code unique pour linternaute qui accde ainsi aux archives de toutes ses factures en un seul clic ! _ 


*Pourquoi eFactures.fr est un service unique ?*  
*Systme automatis* : eFactures.fr va chercher les factures sur tous les services Internet  la place de lutilisateur.
*Gratuit* : eFactures.fr est un service offert aux internautes grce  la mise en place doprations de parrainage par les annonceurs qui financeront les cots de maintenance des serveurs et de mise  jour du site.
*Scuris* : toutes les donnes sont protges et cryptes.
*Archivage* : les factures sont archives automatiquement sur lespace personnel.
*Utilisation simple* : son ergonomie et labsence de publicit optimise la qualit visuelle du site.
Des * outils statistiques* de toutes les factures sont crs et mis  jour  automatiquement permettant ainsi  lutilisateur de dceler une erreur de facturation.
*Applications annexes* : iPhone, Smart Phone eFactures.fr ajoute des  fonctionnalits vers les applications mobiles, ce qui permettra aux utilisateurs daccder  ce service partout et ds quils le dsirent.
*Information en temps rel* : avec eFactures.fr il est impossible de passer  ct dune facture. Lutilisateur est inform par mail chaque fois quune nouvelle facture ou document est disponible.

Chacun avait lhabitude de recevoir ses factures par courrier. Les enjeux conomiques et cologiques ont conduit les entreprises vers la solution des factures lectroniques souvent  complexes : se connecter sur diffrents sites pour  consulter ses factures, crer des codes daccs et mots de passe pour chacun des sites, etc. 

_Afin de faciliter ma gestion, jai cr un systme de regroupement de factures qui ferait le travail de rcupration, classement et archivages des  factures   ma  place.  Jai moi-mme utilis la plateforme avant den faire profiter mes  proches.  Puis  jai  dcid  de  mettre   disposition gratuitement des internautes cet outil  innovant, ergonomique et facile 
dutilisation_  explique Jrmy GIRARD, fondateur du site eFactures.fr.  

Cet entrepreneur averti nen est pas  son coup dessai. A son compte depuis 2008 sur Toulouse, Jrmy Girard a dj cr Kazeii.com, un  outil en ligne facilitant la gestion de chantiers de construction pour les particuliers.  

*Sur eFactures, lutilisateur peut rcuprer ses factures* : 

*E-Commerce* : Cdiscount, LDLC, Materiel.net, Mister Good Deal, etc... 
*Energie* : Direct Energie, EDF, Bleu Ciel, EDF Professionnels, Gaz de France Dolce Vita, etc 
*Famille* : American Express, Allocations Familliales, Centre National Chque, Emploi, Service universel,etc 
*Internet* : Bouygues Tlcom, Free, Numricable, Orange, SFR, etc 
*Sant* : LAssurance Maladie, MSA, RSI, GMC Services, etc 
*Tlcom* : Bouygues Tlcom, Orange, SFR, Simplicime, Keyyo, etc 
*Transports* : Autoroute du Sud de la France, Cofiroute, Escota, etc 

*Tous les jours, de nouveaux fournisseurs rejoignent eFactures.*

----------

